# Is there a suggested MA for those with limited exercising ability?



## RandomPhantom700 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, I posted this question a long time ago, but as it was a long time ago and I'm still curious, here goes nothing.

I'm a 25-year-old grad student and, while I'd say I'm fit, I know I'm not the most toned person out there.  This is mostly due to a condition I was born with which severely curtails my ability to partake in aerobic exercise.  Basically, my body doesn't breathe more based on the buildup of CO2 like most people's bodies do.  It was a great excuse in middle and high school to get out of P.E., but now it's a bit of a frustration.

Anyway, what I'm curious about is if there are any MA styles which I might train in which either don't concentrate on or avoid completely aerobic exercise.  I know this may be akin to asking if it's possible to drive a car without gas, but those are the cards I was dealt and I'd like to find some means of training in a defensive MA.  Any suggestions or thoughts?  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 30, 2008)

Good question, however, I don't have a good answer. If you have a hard time breathing, a stand up fight may not be for you. 
Consider that shooting is also a martial art. There are a plethora of different weapons, styles and applications.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2008)

I would suggest you try Tai Chi.  The motions are slower and combat( sparring) is not a major emphases.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 30, 2008)

I think you should find something that interest you and go at your own pace. No matter what art you choose it is going to have some cardio because you are moving.  You may have to modify things with a teacher's help to fit your needs. Also if you have any doubts explain to your doctor about the martial art techniques to help explore safer alternatives to perfoming them.

Good luck.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 30, 2008)

Go out, look at classes, and talk to instructors.  Good instructors will be willing to work with you to do whatever you are able to do; bad instructors will not.  Find a class where you like the instructor and the atmosphere, and try it out.  In the long run, it's the instructor - not the style - that really matters.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2008)

The instructor will matter more than the style, but Tai Chi is an obvious choice; Wing Chun also comes to mind. But, aerobic exercise will typically be part of a martial art if for no other reason than repetition of techniques. You may need private instruction. In any event, please don't give up!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

What is your main focus to learn martial arts?

I'm guessing it's not for the exercise, and probably be for self defense?

How do you feel about hitting others?

Are you okay being hit as well?  

Can you jump rope for 20 secs non stop?

Have you talk with your physician about your interest in the martial arts?

Do you know anyone with a similar condition as you that is taking a martial art or doing sports in general?

As previous posters mentioned the instructor is more important than the style.  Shop around.  If you know what the obstacles are in front of you then do what you can to overcome the challenge.  Small steps at a time.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## still learning (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, Building a strong body with weights..the idea is to look powerful.  Anyone can do this!

SECOND:  Verbal study of use of proper languages- things to say and do to avoid any confrontations, arguements, proper body languages....WILL GAIN MORE FOR YOU AND everyone else in this art  NOT to get into troubles or FIGHTS

First to learn to be humble, kind, observant of surrounding areas, avoidance,awareness, ...ALL these things will keep you out of trouble.
In a real fight? ...lots of energy will be expire on both sides..the more physcial fit or breath left (air) a person have left will have the better advantages...in your case most likely the other person..

The SMARTER PERSON .... will avoid any confrontation and TALK there way out of any physcial fighting.  90% of the populations or more will NEVER get into physcial fights.

To be a victim is to act like a victim...(learn this well)

Be the opposite...be confident, look strong, head up high, back straight,learn to observe your surroundings (most police officers are good at this)

Books consider reading...Gift of Fear, Judo verbal and books like it!

Very few people teach this art.....Works better than going to jail or being buried.....and the only muscle you use? ...the the face muscles, 

they say it takes 14 muscles to smile and 42 muscles to frown - something like that....SMILE MORE...LESS muscles is use...

 Sometimes run or escaping is not always available...verbal talking maybe a better means).

Aloha,  

PS: There are a few things anyone can to?  learn to poke the eyes, hitting easy tarkets-nose,throats,groin,stumping ankles, choking..finger holds and locks, biting....does not take years or lots of energy to learn too!

AVOIDANCE - keeps you out of trouble with law!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 30, 2008)

still learning said:


> they say it takes 14 muscles to smile and 42 muscles to frown - something like that....SMILE MORE...LESS muscles is use...


I am not a grump, I am exercising my face!


----------



## Don Black (Aug 8, 2008)

Good to see several recommendations for Tai Chi here.
The slow, no impact movements are a great way to improve range of motion, balance, and strength.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 8, 2008)

I also would recommend Tai Chi. Try that and I will bet you that after a few months you will see a difference in your physical conditioning. Tai Chi is not as easy as people think.  You may also want to consider Yoga.  If at all possible do both.  You have nothing to lose and only everything to gain by trying these. GO to Barnes and Noble or the Library and do a little reading on both and see which is a better fit for you.


----------



## JustAVisitor (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with Kacey, find an instructor who is willing to work with you, knowing your condition, in whatever is the MA you choose. 
Nevertheless, i would advise you to look for a MA practice that is to some degree 'preoccupied with health'.


----------

